# !

## Marisya

?
 -?
 ?
.    ?

----------


## rust

.

----------


## Marisya

?
...   ?)
   .
!))

----------


## **SEM**

)))?     *!)?      ,     ?))

----------


## Marisya

> )))?     *!)?      ,     ?))

  1 .
2 
3 , 
4  (    ,    )

----------


## nevodka

> ?
>  -?
>  ?
>    ?

  1. .
2. .
3. .
4.  .

----------


## Marisya

? 
.

----------


## Sergey_BELIY

.  ,       .

----------


## Mihey

))           .

----------


## D-xxx

30                 90-      . .  41

----------


## Def

1930?

----------


## jamlife

, .)

----------


## ( Sanaba )

,     ))
  !!!

----------

.    ,-   - .       .

----------


## Sky

**, .   http://www.poltavaforum.com/novenkim...na-forume.html

----------


## agent007

!   ,    !       ,     .  !

----------


## LOVELESS

...   ...    ?!              )))  )))

----------


## rust

...

----------


## laithemmer

³)))

----------


## LOVELESS

))  ,     )))

----------


## LOVELESS

,  ......     ....? ......

----------


## nickeler

*LOVELESS*,   ,  15-17      ?     .      ?     - ,      .        .   ,    .

----------


## LOVELESS

... ...   ...      ....      ...   ....             .....

----------


## y-mob

> 15-17

   .    ,   . ...

----------


## crazyastronomer

**:     

> ... ...   ...      ....      ...   ....             .....

  !   "...."  "enterenterenterenter",      .    

> LOVELESS,   ,  15-17      ?     .      ?     - ,      .        .   ,    .

  P.S.  ! ( - ).  .   ,        ,        ?    ,        ,    ...      /? (     " "   ).

----------


## nickeler

*crazyastronomer*,      ,          .     .  . ,  ,         )))   ,       ,   .              .  ))))

----------

!  ,      .....

----------


## crazyastronomer

> !  ,      .....

        ?    ! 
, ? (      )

----------


## roman_tic

,   .           .

----------


## Dreem

))...      ?  ?

----------


## peshehod

!   .       ,      "  ...",     .

----------


## Tourist

?

----------


## admin

...

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,    ;)

----------


## Tourist

... ))

----------


## Dracon

> ?

   - !      4   !!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Dracon

> ?

   ,  !! ))))))))))))))))) ,  ................

----------


## Tourist

,     ""... ! 
..

----------


## emaxtro

!   .    )))

----------


## kosoy007

, !   ,       .    ,     .  ,     ,   !:)

----------

> 

    ,    )

----------


## kosoy007

, !     -  ,       ,   ,   ...:))

----------


## Abzerter

!
 ,   ,    -   :)

----------

. ,  !

----------

> ...:))

       )

----------


## Baby girl

,   ,          :)))
      ,    - .
.

----------


## llivivua

!

----------


## RAMM

,   )

----------


## sharasha

*RAMM*,   , ,    ,  !!!)))

----------


## JPM

*sharasha*,  ?   -    ))

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,   , ,    ,  !!!)))

  *sharasha*,  )       ..     .     )

----------


## Sits



----------

" ,         ..."
    )    ,     -          ,    ,   ,     (   ),     ""   ...  .     ,   -.
    ,   ,  . ,           /?    -,      , .

----------


## Merry Corpse

+1      ))

----------


## admin

> )    ,     -          ,    ,   ,     (   ),     ""   ...  .     ,   -.
>     ,   ,  . ,           /?    -,      , .

        ,   .    ,      2,5 .
  ,           ,  .
      ,    ?
 /  ,      .

----------


## rust

> " ,         ..."
>     )    ,     -          ,    ,   ,     (   ),     ""   ...  .     ,   -.
>     ,   ,  . ,           /?    -,      , .

       ,      10,       
         ...

----------


## nickeler

> /  ,      .

     /

----------


## Merry Corpse

> /

   ? ))

----------

> ,    ?

              - ))    ,    " ",     " URL  :"

----------


## admin

> - ))    ,    " ",     " URL  :"

      " "        .

----------


## admin

> ,           /?

  .

----------

> .

  !

----------


## Merry Corpse

...      ",         ,    30 .     30 ."

----------


## nickeler

*Merry Corpse*,     )  , ...

----------


## 23q



----------


## admin

,    .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,     ,   ..   ?

----------


## admin

> fragov,     ,   ..   ?

  ,    ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

-  ,

----------


## admin

> -  ,

       ?

----------


## admin

> -  ,

       ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ? ))) 
     ,    -  ,   ,      " " .  **:         - _,         ,    30 .     30_ .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  ) .   -   )))

----------


## Lera

-  500 (((

----------

?             ""?

----------


## admin

> ?             ""?

   ,     : ,    ,    :    (³  ).
,    "",     ,     ,        .

----------


## Sky

".   "

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

))  .          -        )) 
, ! )

----------


## 23q

> /

  -     
: ""-"" ?

----------


## admin

> -

   ,      ,   ?  

> : ""-"" ?

  ,  , , . - ?

----------


## 23q

*fragov*,     ...
     ?  ""?  ?

----------


## admin

> fragov,     ...
>     ?  ""?  ?

     ,      .
   .    SEO   ,  ,    ,   .      ,    ?         .       "  " .

----------


## nickeler

> ?

    /,    )))

----------

" 
     .    ."
   ?

----------


## laithemmer

**,  ,  :)

----------


## admin

> " 
>      .    ."
>    ?

        :      ,      .       IP- (     ,    ,       IP).    -  ,     .     ,       ( ).

----------


## Ch!p

? _

----------

?                ,         .        .    ?
 :    ,       ,         "()"?   ,   )

----------


## nickeler

**,         .   

> "()"?   ,

    )   )

----------


## laithemmer

> )   )

     / -  ?)))))

----------

> .

       5 :    ..,                  ,               .       ...

----------


## admin

**, http://www.poltavaforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
   >     >

----------

" ".          ?

----------


## admin

> " ".          ?

  , .          .

----------


## Olio

> -  ,     .

     :          "' "     ..

----------

,       .  6    :)        . 
 :           ?   "" .

----------


## admin

> ,       .

       .   Google Chrome  Mozilla Firefox    ,        . , ,        (    ).         .
 ,    " "      ,   .  

> :           ?   "" .

  ,  ,   .  ,       .        (    )      .

----------

> (    ).

   ...  . )

----------

.28 .   .    . .  . .

----------


## Ihor

!       -  ,      ...

----------


## 23q

. -     ?

----------


## stellina

! ,         .

----------


## fabulist

: http://www.poltavaforum.com/mebli-485/

----------


## stellina



----------


## gamefan

,         !

----------

,  
  ,   ,        , ,        
  !

----------


## DELTA

.              .

----------


## DELTA

.          .

----------


## Sky

*DELTA*,    ,        .
..         " ".

----------


## Sky

*DELTA*,    ?

----------


## DELTA

.    40            .              .

----------


## GlaVred

!  .          ?  ?    ? 
   ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?

  "" ?   

> ?

   ?

----------


## erazer

> ?

       ?     .    ?

----------


## rust

> ?

     ...    .

----------


## GlaVred

> ?

    ?  .       )))   

> ?     .    ?

   )))   

> ...    .

    ))) 
    ?   ?

----------


## erazer

> ?   ?

    -  .     -        .

----------


## GlaVred

> -  .     -        .

         )))

----------


## rust

> )))

       ...     ,    *******

----------


## GlaVred

> ...     ,    *******

  , ?

----------


## rust

> , ?

    ?

----------


## erazer

> , ?

     ?

----------


## nickeler

> ?

   )

----------


## rust

> ?

  ! !

----------


## GlaVred

> ?

         ))) 
...    ?

----------


## nickeler

> ...    ?

  !    .    ()

----------


## GlaVred

,

----------


## nickeler

*GlaVred*, )    .
      ,  ? )

----------


## GlaVred

> ,  ? )

        )))))

----------


## nickeler

> 

           )

----------


## admin

³  !

----------


## GlaVred

> ³  ! http://imageshack.us/a/img28/6083/121oby.jpg

   ...      ! ))))

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,     , ?     , ....

----------


## erazer

> ...    ?

    ?

----------


## GlaVred

> ?

   ,        ""?  
    !

----------


## Sky

> !

        ))   

> 

     )))  

> 

    ,

----------


## erazer

> ,        ""?

  ...  ...   

> !

      ?   

> ,

     . ...

----------


## Sky

> ...

   ))

----------


## germes1234

. - ,

----------


## GlaVred

?   ?

----------


## GlaVred

*germes1234*, !

----------


## Scald

.

----------


## GlaVred

> .

    , ...

----------


## Scald

.

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

.
 ?

----------


## GlaVred

> .
>  ?

       ))     _

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

> ))     _

    ?  ?  ?  ?   ? )))

----------


## GlaVred

> ?  ?  ?  ?   ? )))

     .  ?

----------


## Tigrina

> _

      ?

----------


## GlaVred

> ?

  ,

----------


## crazyastronomer

-    ""

----------


## GlaVred

> -    ""

    
        ""...

----------


## rasta-koy

:     ,    :- ))

----------


## fabulist

> :     ,    :- ))

     ,   ,     - ,    ,    " ". ))
    -    ?

----------


## rasta-koy

...

----------


## Quest_sb

,   .  , ,   .     .  :)

----------


## 23q

*Quest_sb*, ,  ?

----------


## Quest_sb



----------


## laithemmer



----------

!!http://www.poltavaforum.com/i/s/sad.gif

----------


## erazer

, !...

----------


## James999

,    ,       )

----------

?       ? ))))

----------

...        ....     .   ... !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sky

**, ,   .         .

----------

?     !

----------

!

----------



----------


## Sky

**, -    -

----------


## laithemmer

> ?       ? ))))

   )))
   .  .

----------


## Etel

> 

    ..

----------


## Dracon

> ..

  ,   !

----------


## 23q

> ..

    !

----------

.

----------


## Lera

)

----------


## alis-alis

*    ,              ,    ,    .*

----------


## Lera

,      .

----------


## Tieri

!   .    ...  :  -  - , - ,  .        .    , ,   )))

----------


## laithemmer

³)

----------


## gir555

> !   .    ...  :  -  - , - ,  .        .    , ,   )))

    ,   ?

----------


## Tieri

.   )    ,  .      .

----------


## gir555

> .   )    ,  .      .

  http://smotri.com/ ?    ...

----------


## 23q

*Tieri*,  ?

----------


## Tieri

*23q*, :)   ,   )         -     )

----------

,     .

----------


## erazer

, .

----------


## 84sasha85

)   - .

----------


## rasta-koy

> )   - .

  ,   ?

----------


## laithemmer

, !
       -     !

----------


## Dracon

> , .

  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## 71

?

----------


## Condor

!

----------


## 71

---- !        !

----------


## rasta-koy

,        , ,    =)

----------


## 71

...      ...    -    !

----------


## Sky

> 

  ,    ))

----------


## V00D00People

*71*, .  ?

----------

,  .      4-5 .         .    .   ,       .          . 
..  ,   .

----------


## Sky

** ,  !    ?

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## 23q

7

----------


## erazer

> ,

  ,  .    ,     .

----------

> ,   .

     ?
,  ...

----------


## erazer

> ?
> ,  ...

         ...

----------


## 23q

....
       ""   ""

----------


## Sky

*erazer*,     ,     . 
..   ,          ?   -  Rescue Diver?

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,     ,     .

       ?     .       .

----------

> *erazer*,     ,     . 
> ..   ,          ?   -  Rescue Diver?

  ,            ,          )))))           . 
 :   ,      .         , , 3   ,     .   5    ,    ,   ,       ,     .      .

----------


## verakot

!

----------

!

----------


## alex1299

,     .   .

----------


## RAMM

,     .      ?)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     .   .

  ...     ,    ? -,         ...      ... - ,  -    ... -,    "",    -   ... ,       , ,   . ,   ...      ...  ,      ...   ,    ...

----------


## RAMM

> ,    ...

   .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

!!?

----------


## prigkate

,  27,      ,     ,  11 .

----------

)))

----------


## V00D00People

, ,    ?

----------


## prigkate

,          .  ,        .    .   .        ,          ))))))

----------

> ,          ))))))

         ?)     ,     .

----------


## Tigrina

, !

----------


## prigkate

,           . LG PRADA.

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,           . LG PRADA.

           "     LG PRADA"  "  LG PRADA"  "  LG PRADA" =))

----------


## prigkate

,        ,   ,  .   .       )))),       ""  ""  ""  "".         .))))))

----------

,           .

----------


## arty338

!)))

----------

, !
!

----------


## laithemmer

³  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !)))

----------


## arty338

)))

----------


## arty338

!        !                                     ( )   .   )

----------

!       !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  , ...       ,  ...     .   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df-JZKbpTjw

----------

> !        !                                     ( )   .   )

   !

----------


## zmey

,    ,  ,   .  ,    ,       . 
..  Jedi_Lee - .        ,   .    ,? -  .         ...

----------


## arty338

> ...  , ...       ,  ...     .   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df-JZKbpTjw

    )      )   

> ,    ,  ,   .  ,    ,       . 
> ..  Jedi_Lee - .        ,   .    ,? -  .         ...

         ,      ,     "   "....     ,   ,       ,          -      .                 )

----------


## Babay

,   ,      ...

----------


## Arhitek

!   !

----------


## Enter

!

----------


## RAMM

,  ...    .   ?  ?

----------


## AlexAlex33

,   ,    ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

-     .

----------


## V00D00People

,   .      ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ,   ,    ?

           ""  ;)

----------

??            ,  ,        :( .    (   )  ,      --  ..           ,      .            ,    .     .

----------


## bvn

**,       ,  ,         :)
  ,    , , . ,    ,   .         .    ,      , ...       .   ,      (  ).    ,  ,     ,        .  ,  ,     -  ,   .

----------


## andy

> ??            ,  ,        :( .    (   )  ,      --  ..           ,      .            ,    .     .

  ,    ,        
,    ?

----------


## Scald

-   .

----------


## infospacer

> -   .

      ""

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

(     ).
     6 ,      . 
     .

----------


## AlexDS

> ??            ,  ,        :( .    (   )  ,      --  ..           ,      .            ,    .     .

  , ,    .         ,    .     .    . , ,  ,   ,  ,       (  ,    )  ,      - :   ,         ,   . ,       -   .
   ,       .   

> .

  .
     ,   :      .
    " "    ,       .
   .  ,  .

----------


## bvn

> (     ).
>      6 ,      .
>      .

         ( )... ,   ,    .  ,     ...      ,     ,   - .

----------


## rasta-koy

> (     ).
>      6 ,      . 
>      .

    ,           ,  ,           !

----------


## AlexDS

> ( )... ,   ,    .  ,     ...      ,     ,   - .

----------

,      ,      ,  ,   -  ,    .
     -    -.     . , ,  ,   ,  ,      .
  :      ,          -    ,   " "       ,          ,      (     ).       ,  -     ,    ,         :).          ,        ,     ,        .  
       -   ,          . ,      .    ""      .

----------

> .
>      ,   :      .

  ...          - "    ",    ,  , ?     ,     ...
,  , ,    ,   ...     ,     -      ,  , ?    . ,     -        ,     ,     ,   ,    ,   ,       !       -        ( ""  ,   ,   ?)       (, )     - !    !
,  ))   -   ,     ,      ))

----------


## AlexDS

> -   ,          . ,      .    ""      .

  , ...    . ,   ...

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

> ,           ,  ,           !

  .  -         . .          )

----------


## rasta-koy

> .  -         . .           )

  ,  ...

----------

....    ... ,    -..,       ,      ,       . :               .       ,                  "" .  ,  ,     -         :)

----------


## rasta-koy

**,    , , ,   ,     ,  ,   !
 ,  ,   :    , *    ,      !*

----------

...  ,  ,      .    , , ,   :) . ,      ,  .

----------


## bvn

> ...  ,  ,      .   , , ,   :) . ,      ,  .

   ,   - .       ,      -     ,    ,    .     : *   !*

----------


## infospacer

> ,                  "" .  ,  ,     -         :)

  http://top.rbc.ru/society/05/03/2014/909346.shtml

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

"".

----------


## Pentax

,         .         .    , , ""  -  ,      ""     ""  .
     .

----------

*Pentax*,        ,  .       ...      ))   ,      ,      ...     ,   ))     - ,  ,  .  ...

----------


## Pentax

**,    ,    ?   ,   . .     ""         .

----------


## fabulist

,   75%  " "   -            "".

----------


## Olio

> - ,  ,  .  .

      .    ?:)

----------


## Scald

,  !   ,

----------


## Sky

*Scald*,  )))

----------

> ,  !   ,

    ,        :(

----------


## Sky

>

----------


## Olio

> ,        :(

  ,       )

----------


## laithemmer

> ,        :(

  ,     - ))))

----------


## Olio

> ,     - ))))

  ,   ...    ,  ?:)

----------

!
 "  .    ."

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ...    ,  ?:)

  , )))  , )    ,    -  !      , , ?))

----------


## Olio

> , )))  , )    ,    -  !      , , ?))

   -,  )

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   .    -.  .

----------


## Olio

> ,   .    -.  .

      )

----------


## Sky

*Olio*,  ,  .
    (3:45)       
..   ,      ))  
 ,   !   ,

----------



----------


## erazer

> 

  ?

----------


## Stratovarius

.   .)))

----------


## Scald

?

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## V00D00People

*Stratovarius*,

----------


## Stratovarius

.    .)))     .

----------


## andy

> .    .)))     .

      ...

----------


## Stratovarius

> ...

  , , , , , , , , )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> .   .)))

  ,   ?

----------


## Scald

*V00D00People*,  .  ,  ,       ,    90-

----------


## Stratovarius

, , .

----------


## rasta-koy

> , , .

  ,        ?

----------


## Stratovarius

, ,   .     .... -, , .)))

----------


## andy

> , ,   .     .... -, , .)))

     ?
.. ,   , ?

----------


## Stratovarius

> ?
> .. ,   , ?

  , . ,     ,.. 3  ,, )))

----------


## Djo

!!

----------

> , . ,

       ,     )))))

----------


## erazer

... ,  ,   -   ,          ,       , ?

----------


## andy

> , . ,     ,.. 3  ,, )))

  ,      ,

----------


## Stratovarius

> ... ,  ,   -   ,          ,       , ?

   . ))

----------


## Victorious

*Stratovarius*, που μενετε?

----------


## Stratovarius

*Victorious*,  Aleksandroupoli. Esis apo pou eiste?))

----------


## Victorious

Apo tou Kievou) Ala imene stin Athina.

----------


## Stratovarius

Malista, xarika pantos!

----------

.
 - -    .       -  .

----------


## fabulist

> -  .

    ,       " ".

----------


## ERZAC

?

----------


## rasta-koy



----------


## Marhetka

)

----------


## V00D00People

*Marhetka*, ,   ?

----------


## RAMM

*V00D00People*,  .         .

----------


## Apple4



----------


## andy

> 

    !  ?

----------


## AlexDS

> 

   ?

----------


## erazer

: "    ,    - ,    ,       ,    ,        ,  * ..."

----------


## AlexDS

> : "    ,    - ,    ,       ,    ,        ,  * ..."

  +100500

----------


## Apple4

.

----------


## AlexDS

> .

  , , ?!
  ....

----------


## Dimas

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

   ...  ? -      .   ... ""  ...

----------


## fabulist

> .

     ? ))   "   : Dmitro  Dimas.       ?

----------


## Dimas

. Dmitro    . 
       c ?

----------


## andy

> . Dmitro    . 
>        c ?

----------


## Dimas

Test.

----------


## She

,      -  - .     -  ,    .         ? , !!

----------


## fabulist

> . Dmitro    .
>        c ?

     .          .  ,       : http://www.poltavaforum.com/misc.php?do=showrules
 ,    .
   .
           : http://www.poltavaforum.com/robota-p...forumu-27.html

----------


## Dimas

.

----------


## Ninok

hi ,

----------


## 23q

,  -?

----------

> ,  -?

   ,         .

----------


## Ninok

,

----------

> ,

  ,   ?)

----------


## AlexDS

> ,   ?)

   ?

----------

! , ))

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ! , ))

  ...  . -  ?   NIK   ...**, ... .  -   ...   ,  ,          ...

----------

> ...  . -  ?   NIK   ...**, ... .  -   ...   ,  ,          ...

        ! )) 
   , ,  ...         .    ,        ? ))
 ...                ))))   

> ?

     ,   )))   ,       .       .       .        ...  -)

----------


## 23q

> ,   )))   ,       .       .       .        ...  -)

    ?  ?

----------


## GVL224

> ?  ?

     ...          !?!?!?!

----------


## Karen

> ...          !?!?!?!

     ? H  ?

----------

> ? H  ?

       !  !           .   (    ) 
         ,    .        .                ,      .      .  ,         .  ,  !

----------


## Karen

,   .     ,   .    .          .!

----------


## erazer

> ,    .        .

      ,   .     ,   .    -  ""  .     ,     -      .

----------

!   ,      .          .

----------


## erazer

1.  
2. 
3.  
... MILF?...

----------

> !   ,      .          .

       ,     .

----------


## bvn

> 

    ?   ?
   ?   

> ,     .

  ,    http://natribu.org

----------


## Tail

> 1.  
> 2. 
> 3.  
> ... MILF?...

   5)))

----------


## erazer

> 5)))

  ,    ...

----------


## Tail

> ,    ...

  ,  )))

----------


## Scald



----------


## erazer

> 

  "...  ..."

----------


## 79

> http://natribu.org

  **:     !

----------


## AlexDS

> !   ,      .          .

  !!!

----------


## Karen

?

----------


## Scald

*Karen*,       .

----------


## Karen

?

----------

> ?   ?
>    ?  
> ,    http://natribu.org

        ,     .           ,   !!!!!

----------


## bvn

> ,   !!!!!

     ,  !
    ,     ...

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  !
>     ,     ...

      : "    " ))))))))) 
))))))    ,    - , ,  ,   .

----------


## Brest

> ,     .           ,   !!!!!

         !!!

----------


## 79

.    natribu.org  ))) http://hui-letter.i8.com/

----------


## vizigot



----------


## andy

> 

     !

----------

,  )

----------


## Odo

! !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  )

----------

)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )

----------


## tanyhas

> !!!

   ,  ,  :(
   ,    (   )   

> 1.  
> 2. 
> 3.  
> ... MILF?...

     ,  !

----------


## Karen

> ,  ,

  Welcome   "" !

----------

,       , ?     .         ,   -        ,    

> ,    (   )

   .   ))

----------


## les

> ,  ,  :(
>    ,    (   )

  ,   !      .        - .   

> ,  !

  ֳ :            ?

----------


## fabulist

,   .

----------

! ;)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ! ;)

----------


## Korakova

, !  - ,           !       !

----------


## alexx76

> , !  - ,           !       !

        ?.     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Korakova*, ... -,     ...  ,  .  
               ,     ,      ,       -    

> -

  ...        ,       

> 

  ...  ,    ,     ...    

> !

  ...  ,            ,   ,  ...   -   ,     ...   
   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )

  !

----------


## CatsUp

-      1,     ,       :).

----------


## Karen

> :).

      .     -   ?      ...

----------


## CatsUp



----------


## Karen

> 

   ...

----------

-, -,   1 !
     , ,  ,  .

----------


## CatsUp

- ,      ,

----------


## bvn

> .     -   ?      ...

      ...      ...

----------

> -      1,     ,       :).

      ?

----------


## CatsUp

> ?

      ?

----------

> ?

     ,    ?

----------


## barada2010

.  !

----------


## barada2010

!

----------


## Dracon

, *barada2010*.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

----------

> .  !

----------


## Sky

!

----------


## trustan



----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...

----------


## Sky

*trustan*,  . **:         ?

----------


## Karen

> **:         ?

  **:    ", ,   "

----------


## Mikhelina

!

----------


## Karen

> !

    !

----------



----------


## les

> !

     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

----------


## AlexandrNeryb

!    !

----------


## Karen

> !    !

     .

----------


## alexfer

!
 ,  ! 
  !

----------


## Karen

> !
>  ,  ! 
>   !

  .     !  **:        ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

  ...

----------


## Irina93

)))

----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )))

----------


## Irina93

)   )
  )))

----------


## Olga17

) 
   ???)

----------


## Irina93

))
   .    )

----------


## Olga17

)         ,     ,   5-10     .)

----------


## Irina93

)          , )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  ...   . - !   - ...   .

----------


## Irina93

-   )))

----------


## Sky

*Irina93*, *Olga17*, ,  ,     ,     )))

----------


## LOGR

> ,     ,     )))

   Irina93,  . 
 Olga17 -    ?

----------


## Sky

*LOGR*,     )   ) **:    .. .      ͺ   .

----------


## o

,  ,        ,   ! , , ,   . , ,    ,      ,       !

----------


## LOGR

> ,  ,        ,   ! , , ,   . , ,    ,      ,       !

    ?
 ?    .

----------


## Karen

> ?
>  ?    .

     ... .
,  29  --   ...

----------


## leila455

,    -.           ....

----------


## Karen

> ,         .....

     .    ...

----------


## Karen

> ,        ... ...

   ,  , ,    !

----------


## o

,     ,      !
..       ,    ,   "--"     ,    ! , -   !      ,       !    !   

> ,     ,      !
> ..       ,    ,   "--"     ,    ! , -   !      ,       !    !

  , ,   ,   ,  ?      , --!!! ,  - ,  , ,     ?  ,    !  ?

----------


## Sky

-,      ?   ?

----------


## o

> -,      ?   ?

     ,   --  ?         ,   ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> -,      ?   ?

  !
, ,   !  -- !
  ,   ,     !

----------


## Karen

> ,   --  ?

      ...   

> !

   
      !

----------


## infospacer

> !

  ,    ,   ,   ...

----------


## les

> !
> , ,   !  -- !
>   ,   ,     !

  !  !
   !

----------


## Sky

> ,   ?

  .     .

----------


## Maksim 4ugay



----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## o

,     (-)       ,    ,    -.  , ,    ,     ,    . 
:   , /    , , ,  ,   3-    ,     ,    (   ,     ).   ,      --  (    ),     .  ,            ( ,     ).   3-4  ,       ,   , , ,  = .        ,    , , ,           .    20-30% ,   ,    .    ,  .       ,       . 
: , ,  --     ,        ( ,     ,     ,   , ,  ,     ).  ,   ,    ,    ,    ,         4 !   ,   ,      ,      , , ,    .      ,    () / -    -  ,       !  , , ,         ,         3  ,       .       14  22-23,   ,      ,  2-3  ,      , ,   /      .           (    ,          ,    ,              ,    ,    ,    ,      ) 
:      , ,    ,  --  .     .            ,   /,   ,     ,    ,   , , , . ,    ,            -- ,     .  --   ,  , ,           -  ,   ,   --   ,      ?  ,         2 ,      ,   ,   ,  .          ,      --    ,       ,    , ,     -- 4700      13000 ? 4814? , -,  ,        50 !      ,     , ,       ,   ,   -     ,     4  ! 
, , ,       ,         . ,   ,   . , ,        ,   ,  -, ,    . ,              ,    !   100       ,  , ,       .  ,  ,   ,    --     100!

----------


## Pentax

?    ,      .      -     .

----------


## 23q

> ,   -

  .   -   .     ,    ,     8  25.    ,    .     .

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## o

, ,      ,   ,           .           , , ,          !

----------


## Ihor

> , ,      ,   ,           .           , , ,          !

      ,

----------


## RAMM

?        .        ,  .   ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?        .

    .  ,   ,      .
     .

----------


## Enter



----------


## les

ֳ,    ,      㳿?
  -    -      .
 ,        .

----------


## o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aAOSUcV5n8 
 , -      ,  80-       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kUgHpN2pU8 
      , ?   ,      ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1lj8UgZsqE 
,  , ,          ...
,   , ,   .     .       ,         5        4- --    . ,  ,    , ,    ,    .    ,      ,  ,      --   --   .       --      ,     .   ,            ,    ,     ,    ,   ,        2014 , . -,      ,        ! 
, ,             ,        ,    / + -        , -   ,     ,           ,   ! ,     ,      !      ,               ! 
 ,     ,       ,             .    , , /,           ...    ,    ,   ,       ,      ,   .  --    ... ,    ?
 ,   ,    ,     , ,   ,   -  ,  - !

----------


## Karen

!  !        !!!!

----------


## Enter

,    100        .
 - 2016      9 461 .          .  ronsslav.com 
    , -    .     .    ,    .            31 ,   *  ,    50%     * .  ,     .   ,     ,          ,     (    . REGNUM ). 
  ,   ,       2015      22 . 710,7  (*8626* ).      2015    11,2% ,    2014  regnum.ru 
* * * 
        .     79   85      .  
* * *  *   32      *  **  ( Moderators, 2 275 ): 
"     .      ""      ? -  -      ,       " "    18 .  "".    18 .   . ,  .
-,       ,     - ,     " http://tulatalk.ru/forums/  
* * *

----------


## Dracon

: "    ,    ,   ,    485 930[3] . (2016),     551 642[3] . (2016)". 

  : "      1  2015   287 674    294 695   .[2] 
         ....

----------


## o

,      200%   !     - ?  ,    - ,     ,       ,        iPhone  ,        ,     ,        ,   =)))
  /,   ,       ,  /       ,   .     . / 10000,   ,   ,     .       , ,       ,   ,  . -      ,      -.  ,    , ,        !!!    !  , ,         ,    ! ,                    ,     .   ,  ,  ,  ,     ,    ,    ,    ...    ,  ,   ,              -    . ,       3    ,  -   ,     !       ,      ,  ,  ,     ! 
  ,            ,  ,  ,     ,   , --.   -- ,   -- ,    --      , !    ,  , , .. ,           ,   500 000 .    . ,    -,       ,         30%  ( , !!!) ?
 ,  ,      ,     ?    ,   ,  ,  ,  , , , .    ,   , , ,   , , ,  ( ,     ), , , ,         !      ?      . ,     ,        8-  !!!   ,  ,     -       15           !    ,     --  ,    ,   , ? 
,     " -".
        150 ,   80,    2-    ,  ,   !    ,      ,    -  !

----------

,    ,    - ?     ,          - , ,  - .   -  , ,   .

----------


## o

,  ,     ,      ,        ,    ,    =))))
,         ,     ,       ,   ,   -  ,     ,  
    --    
    --   
    --   !

----------


## o

>> ,    ,    - ?     ,          - , ,  - .   -  , ,   .
      ,    ?
  ,  ,    , , , ,           ,  , ...    !  ,           !  ,          ! ,    ,   ,       ,  ,       .  /       ,      ,  ,         ?    , ? ,   ,    ,         !

----------

*o*, .    ... - ( ,       ) ,     ?      ,     .   ,    -  ,  ,     ,    -  .   , .     . "   " ()
 ,   ,  -    ,  -    ,   .

----------


## Enter

,      . 
              ) 
 
  @Segozavr
.    .
1Q2012: $46,2 
1Q2013: $43,1 
1Q2014: $36,4 
1Q2015: $21,3 
1Q2016: $14,1  
("*     $100  *          ". slovoidilo).   
* * * 
      12%,    390  
 ,       ,                  $40  . http://m.rosbalt.ru/business/2016/06/01/1519708.html 
.  .
01.03.2016: 3,747  
01.04.2016: 3,421  
01.05.2016: 2,892  
01.06.2016: 2,551

----------


## Ihor

,          ,       22=4,

----------


## Dracon

> ,          ,       22=4,

  ,   ,        ,   ! 
PS: ..... ,   3  4    )))))))

----------


## RAMM

> ,   3  4    )))))))

               "".     ""    (

----------


## LOGR

> ""

      ""   .
 ,  .

----------


## Enter

> "".     ""    (

  ,     ,     ,   ,  . 
    ,        . 
        ,   ....

----------


## Enter



----------


## Dracon

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8AF5PIfe2c

    ,      ,      .......

----------


## infospacer

> ,      ,      .......

  ,    ,            5.10,    (  ?)      ?

----------


## o

...        .,         . ,    . 
 ,  ,     ,      ...
, ,  ,    ,    ,       18 000     ,     renault logan,    ...
1000  --  370 .  .   -. ,           .      80-    , , ... 95-. , 14  , -,   /,     ,      7 .  95-,  92-! 
  ,     --    -,       ! 
, .    ,  "  ". 
  ,     ,    ,     --     ,   , ,  ( ), ,    .     
, ,      .          .          : , , ,        ,       ,   !!!   ,       , , -!  ,  ,   ,      . ,        -      ,   --    ,         =))))   ,        ,     ,       --  ,       .       --   !  ,     ,     ,    ,       ,   ,    .            --   . - -,  ,  $120  ,      , -  !          $40,   ,  ,  ,        ,    . ,      ,          ... ,  , ,     , , ,     ,         .     !      ,    ! (       ,    ) 
RAMM,  ,  . 
>>     ""   .
 ,  . 
   ,         . , ,  ,        , , , ,    , ,    ,     ,    ,          .     --       ,     !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> --

  ...-     ,    .

----------


## infospacer

> ...-     ,    .

     ,    (      ) , ,   -     -  .  ,        -     .   

> . ,    .

    -  .  ,          -     -   . 
"         :   ,    ,   ,      .      25   ,   ,  ,        . ** ." https://snob.ru/profile/24691/blog/74801?v=1466160278 
   -  .    , ,   .

----------


## LOGR

> ,         . , ,  ,        , , , ,    , ,    ,     ,    ,          .     --       ,     !

      ,     .
,  .

----------


## Sky

> (-

  - ))    ? ))  .

----------


## Karen

*Sky*,     ?         !!!!!!

----------


## Merry Corpse

.     , , ,       ,    .   
    " - "  " " ))

----------


## les

> " - "  " " ))

  ³   . ,    .....   

> ...-     ,    .

     ?  ?

----------


## Enter

Igor Gordeev‎ 
 .   "".
,        .      .           " ".      ,    ,       .  , -.   
,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Igor Gordeev 
>  .   "".
> ,        .      .           " ".      ,    ,       .  , -.   
> ,

  ...,

----------


## Karen

> 

  **   ,  **   ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ? ,       ?   " -- ". -,      .

  ,      ,   -  ))   . 
      ,     .        ,    ?       .    

> ,    ,  ,          ,     ,  , ,      .

     -       .      

> ,   -   - -       ,     .

    .         ,     ,       .  ,             ,      .       , " ?", " ?" -       .  
***
   , .    ,  -     ,      ,         . ,    -     . ))

----------


## les

> >>- ))    ? ))  .
>   --  , ,      ,     -- ,      --   ,       ... , ,       ...     -    ,   ! , ,      ,  ,    ,            ?  ,  ,     ! 
> >>    ,     ...
>          ,        ... 
> >>   ?  ?
>  , ,    ,          !    ?  ,      ,   --  ,        ,     ,   ,  ,  - ,     //,       ? ,  ,   !    , ,   ,  ,  -           .   ,  ,    , ,  !!!  ! 
> ,  ,           ,    ""          ,    ""    2 ,  . ,        , ,   ..,      20-  , , ,    ,      ,       !   ,             -   ,      , ,         ,       ? , -,       ,     -     =)))

     , ,      ?
     ,    .   .       ,       ?

----------


## Enter



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqIqPa-OhLY

  ...  " ",

----------


## les

> ...  " ",

   ...   , !

----------


## allexx

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqIqPa-OhLY

      ?))))

----------


## o

,         ,  !

----------


## Enter

Vlad Ponomar 
     : " ,       ,    ,  ; , -,   : [. 2 . - -      1  2016   2  560,28  ,   $38,18 ,    () - 4  842  ,   $72,21 ,    01.07.2016 $392 756     ]. ..      ,  ,      392 . $". 
     : 
        2016    4  .    .     (                     $2,67 , 2,34    0,41     390  .      ,   390  ). *        (  390 )      6 .           Urals 50 $.   Urals  02.08.2016   39,18 $. ..       .    .* 
          . (   2 ( ) /  ,       93,03/$. 36487,20/392,2=93,03 [01.07.2016: 2 = 36 487,2  ,   = 392,2 . $] ).
(!)   ,         .     .
  (!):        -   . (       ).    .  ?  -  . (    :  2017        .   30 ).  *   2016 .    46  $   (21  3 , 25- 4)  40    .* ( "" :   2016   $9.2 .,  2017   $9.7 ). *  . . .  .  .* 
   ? ,     ,   ,     2017     100(110/120/130) /$.
,       ,  -  (?),     2017?
       (!),      . 
    ,   .
,     ,       . 
       2017?  ,  .  .  ,  ,  . , ,  (   ).      -    .             ?    .       ,     . . 
   ,  .     ,  ( 3 ,   )  .     (.       ),    .        . [           , -     .   30 .] 
.   . 
    . 72     .
   -           .
      ?
         (3  $.)?
      ?
   -   ? (     ).
      ?      72  $.
.   .
        !  ,     ,         .       .     .
. 66,5         ...     .      ,    ? - . ,  ,      .            .  ..  .. 
 .  ,    10%         .
 ,        , -   ,       ,   ,    .
 .
. .
, !
  .

----------


## o

,   ,   ,  .  /  $500 ,  $400. ,           .

----------


## Enter



----------


## 23q

> ,   ,   ,  .  /  $500 ,  $400. ,

  ,     ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ,   ,  .  /  $500 ,  $400. ,           .

  , ,    -    ~$400-500  .     : 2  ,   2014-,   -    ~$900  : http://tula.trud.com/salary/884/4580...vgSalaryByYear
     2 ,  ?      ?     -  ? ,  ,      ,   ?  , -   (, ,  ).  ,        -?     !
         -,  ,  ,      , ,   , ,  ?     -   -   ,        ?

----------


## 23q

*infospacer*,    ,    .        50   ,    2000 ,   .     ,   .

----------


## infospacer

*23q*,         ( ,   ).
 -           ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.

----------


## 23q

*infospacer*,         ,    .   ,   ,   .     .       , , .      100 ,     .   ,  .

----------


## infospacer

> 100 ,     .

  ,     ,      ,   ""  ""...

----------


## o

23q,   ,       -  .
infospacer,       ,    ...  ,      ,  - ...    -       ,       ,         ,                .     ,    , , ,     !
,    ,    ,     , -     .    ,    , ? 
23q,   ,    . 
     , ,     , ,    ,   ,  ,      , !

----------


## Ihor

> *infospacer*,         ,    .   ,   ,   .  *   . [B]      ,* , .[/B]      100 ,     .   ,  .

    ,         ,

----------


## Karen

> , ** ,    ,     , -     .    ,    , ?

  *rasta-koy*,   ,     ,       **    ?

----------


## Enter

> 

   ,   (  ,   )    
  -    ,   ,     , , ,   ,          ,  *  ,      ,  , , , , , , ,      *  -       ,   ?
  -          .
  -      ,       - , , ,  -          .
  .
 . 
* * * 
. 2016 .              http://varlamov.ru/1637335.html

----------


## o

>>  -          .
   ,   : ..     --     .     "  ",           ,    --      ?
    --    , ,   ,   ,        ...     ?     ?         ?

----------


## Karen

> >>  -          .
>    ,   : ..     --     .     "  ",           ,    --      ?
>     --    , ,   ,   ,        ...     ?     ?         ?

       !!!!!

----------


## Enter



----------


## Karen

*rasta-koy*,          !  
      ! 
        "    "   "  ",      .

----------


## Enter



----------


## infospacer

> infospacer, **    ,  ** ...

         2014-   ?      ,  -   ,   , , -   -   .  
      ...
-,     15-  " "   ,     . -,       2014-   ,           (    .   ?)  30%  . 
  ,  15    ,          -     -     .   ,     ,  ,   ,     " ",        30% ?        " "!

----------


## Dracon

> -,     15-  " "   ,     .

  ..............        25 !!!!         (   . .),   .........   

> -,       2014-   ,           (    .   ?)  30%  .

     !!!   !!!      ?    , ?  (   )     !!!   

> ,  15    ,..............

     25  " " -  ,   - !   

> "It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."
> Merry,         .     -      ,        .
>        "  "    ? *, , ,     , , ,       ,   * ,    ,    , ,      ,      ,    !

           !!!   

> , ,     , ,    ,   ,  ,      , !

  . .   

> , ,     , ,    ,   ,  , *     , !*

    , ,    -     !    !

----------


## infospacer

> !!!   !!!

         **     .        .    

> ...        25 !!!!

    - ,      25       ?
    -  ,      (  )      .
    ...    ,            ,    ""  ,  ,  , ,   ,         :  http://forbes.net.ua/business/134832...kalyalas-shell   

> 25  " " -  ,   - !

    ,    "- " , ,     -   "   "...

----------


## Ihor

> ,   (  ,   )     * -    ,   ,     , , ,   ,         * ,  *  ,      ,  , , , , , , ,      *  -       ,   ?
>   -          .
>   -      ,       - , , ,  -          .
>   .
>  . 
> * * *

      ?   ?:)

----------


## Enter

> ?

  .  ?

----------


## Ihor

> .  ?

       ???? :)

----------


## Enter

> ???? :)

     . 
  ,  -,  ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   .

  *Enter*, ? ?       ?    ,     ,       -  ?  *Enter*,

----------


## Ihor

> . 
>   ,  -, * ,  * .

        ?       ?        ?       30000     15000     ,       ?      ?   ?              ,            
   

> *Enter*, ? ?       ?    ,     ,       -  ?  *Enter*,

        ....

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> **

----------


## Enter

> ?

  *4  *  2013-07-30 
: ,      ,       ,  .  , ,   ,  ,  ,         .       ,    . 
    .  , ,    .   ,       4   ,      ( 16,     ). *          ,     2011   443 . *    
.

----------


## Enter



----------


## Ihor

> 

    ,       
  , ,            

> *4  *  2013-07-30 
> : ,      ,       ,  .  , ,   ,  ,  ,         .       ,    . 
>     .  , ,    .   ,       4   ,      ( 16,     ). *          ,     2011   443 . *   http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/budim...166769_900.jpg 
> .    http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/budim...171430_900.jpg 
>   http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/budim...175137_900.jpg 
>   http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/budim...167399_900.jpg  http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/budim...163267_900.jpg

        ""

----------


## Enter

> ,

     .    .

----------


## Ihor

> .    .   http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...3/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...4/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...5/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...6/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...0/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...1/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...7/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...4/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...9/original.jpg  http://img.tourister.ru/files/8/1/8/...0/original.jpg

  
   ?              ,

----------


## Enter

> ?

  .
     ,       .
      ,  . .

----------


## infospacer

> ?

  **:    ,     ?       -  ""!..

----------


## Karen

> ?

    .     ...

----------


## Enter



----------


## Merry Corpse

,   ,        .                 .  
p.s. ,     -          ? *     . 
p.p.s.     ,      " "?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *      , ,     , ,    ,   ,  ,      , !*

  ...   .   

> p.s. ,     -          ? *     .

  ... ,      

> p.p.s.     ,      " "?

  ...  - - ,     *Karen*? ...  ?   ,   ...

----------


## o

>>    ,      " "? 
,        ,      ,   .
"?   ?    " ()

----------


## Karen

> >>    ,      " "? 
> ,        ,      ,   .
> "?   ?    " ()

       !!!

----------


## Merry Corpse

> - - ,     Karen? ...  ?

         - ?   ,   )   

> ,        ,      ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - ?

  ...     ...

----------

> ,  -,  ,   .

  *Ihor*   ,     ,         ,      .   , *Enter* ,          ,       .   Գ   Ihor   ,     -  ,   .        ,    ,   .     Գ,      ; ,      ,    ,          .

----------


## Enter

> *Ihor*

  ,          ,  - ,    ,       .
  Ihor  , - "    ",  "   ".
   ?!  .       ?    

> Գ,      ; ,      ,    ,          .

         .   ,       ,    . 
           "    ".  ,          .         ,   ,              .     .  
..,    ,   ,  ,     ,    ,  .
   ,        ,     .   .

----------


## bvn

> ,

   - ,    ,  ...

----------

> 

  ³,       ,    ' ,   .  ³       ,   ,    . ³   .     ,      ³,     ,    .           ,  .    ,     糿!    ,  , , , , ³,     (,      ,      ,   ),      -          .         (     !)        .    ,       ...  ,         .  

> - ,    ,  ...

  ,        .

----------


## Enter

> ³,

  ,   .        .        .     ",   ,  ,  ,   ,     ".
   :
   .....
      ...
.... 
 - .

----------


## Dracon

> ,     ³,     ,    .         ,  .    ,     糿!    ,  , , , , ³,     (,     ,    ,   ),      -        .        (     !)       .    ,      ...  ,        .

      ( ,   )  .

----------


## 23q

> ,  , , , , ³,     (,     ,    ,   ),      -        .

    ,  ,   ???

----------

> ,  ,   ???

   ,    .     -   .

----------


## o

>>  ,  ,   ??? 
 ,    --  .    ,    ,    ,     ,      ,         .   ,   ,        (   -  . ),     ,      .     ,   ,           ,    -     -  ,  .    ,   ,     ? !
   ,              ,       "".     .
,    ,    ,   ,      ,      ,    ,   ,          , ,  ,  ,  ,      !
, ,  ,    -  ,     .   ?     ,    IT         ,    -    ,           ,        50.    ,  , ,   ""  ,      ,      / , ..       /, ,    ,    - ,        ,  /,      . , ,      ,             ,  / .
    ,   ,         --   !   .
    ,   ,        --   ! 
         . **:       
      ... 
     -  , ,         , , ,   ,    ,  ,  -     ,     (   80% ,    )     !     ,       ,      ,    ,   ,    ... 
,  ,   ,  ,      ,  ,   ,     ,      ,   !

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ,        --   !

  "        . ,      ""   .       .     ,           .     ,           ,    .  *  ,       -  .      15%  .    ,     .* 
          : ,   .  ,     .  ,         . 
     .   .  * ,        .* 
 ,        ." http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/article.../08/5/7116858/

----------


## o

,          2014,         5%  3% (      3%, ) --  , ,      ,   ,   --     --  .        ,  ,        .      3%,      ,     5%,             3%  ?  *    ,    ,        !* 
 "     --  ", ,  ,           2000./. !

----------


## infospacer

> ,   ,

    ,     ,  "" (   ) -  . , -  .       ,         "" -    ,  ...

----------

,    !))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    !))

  ...!

----------


## Bodysector

.     .      (   ),        .   ,          .  ,     .   http://bodysector.cc/my_story 
      -   .

----------


## sedoyman

,         ,

----------


## Vendi

)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )

----------


## Karen

> ...

       ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,    !))

   ?

----------


## les

> ?

  !
     ,     .......

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------


## Karen

> !
>      ,     .......

      ,   10  ,     .  
    .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,  ? )))

----------


## Karen

> ,  ? )))

   -  !

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------


## les

> -  !

    ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?

  ,   -   "".

----------


## Karen

> ?

  .      !!!

----------


## MAD_MAX

,    :   ,    ..   .

----------


## Karen

> ,    :   ,    ..   .

   ... 
   .   !

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------


## les

> ... 
>    .   !

  !    !
  ,    ,         :   ,   ?

----------


## Karen

> !    !
>   ,    ,         :   ,   ?

   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ...

  ,    ,      -   ,        .     -   ?     ,      ""     .

----------


## Karen

-    "".  -   *Jedi_Lee* ! ³      .

----------


## laithemmer

> -    "".  -   Jedi_Lee ! ³      .

   ,   볺,     !     )))

----------


## les

> ,   볺,     !     )))

      ?!!!

----------


## Karen

> ?!!!

    ??????!!!!!!!    .     !!

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ??????!!!!!!!    .     !!

    )))

----------


## les

> ??????!!!!!!!    .     !!

      !     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  ?!!
 -    ! , , , " ,   ?"

----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## les

> 

   ,    '         ?
    .       '    .

----------


## MAD_MAX

.      )))

----------


## Karen

> ,    '         ?
>     .       '    .

      ????!!!!!?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    '         ?

  ?  ,          -      ,       !   , ,       ,          .         ,  ,  ,     )

----------


## MAD_MAX

.  .

----------


## Karen

> ?  ,          -      ,       !   , ,       ,          .         ,  ,  , **    )

          '  !!! ͳ     !

----------


## laithemmer

> .  .

     ,      )

----------


## Karen

> .  .

  ...

----------


## les

> ????!!!!!?

   - !

----------


## laithemmer

> '  !!! ͳ     !

   ,       ,

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,      )

   .    .

----------


## Karen

> - !

   .      -  !

----------


## les

> ,      )

   !   ,     ! !     ?   

> .      -  !

      .    .........

----------


## laithemmer

> !   ,     ! !     ?

  ,    -      !          !   !
 !

----------


## les

> ,    -      !          !   !
>  !

        ?     ?
            .
 -  ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?     ?

   ,        .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> 

   ĳ  ....

----------


## les

> ,        .

    ! ³   !
 :    "       !"
   ,            .
         .     , , ......  㳺   㳺.      !
     ,   , '   !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   , '   !

  "ĳ"          ,   .        -    ,       ))))  

> ! ³   !

      ,       -         .  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  **:

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , )

----------


## Karen

,       .

----------

